# Cannondale Bike Archive



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

What happened to the bike archive? Looking for geometry on a 2009 Synapse and the archive is now gone on the new website!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Try this link.

http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah i like that site but i wish Cdale would put it back on theirs.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I was able to down load some older version images of white back ground, not a big fan of black back ground.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I think this happened last time they hacked up their site. It just takes them a while to get the archive link back up. I know you can still get to some archives if you *START* at 
http://www.cannondale.se

I think the .se stands for "suck eggs." I could be wrong as I have been playing "Angry Birds" on my Ipad a lot recently. They only want you to look at their new bikes. So, they hide the archive.


----------



## jaybee64 (Jan 4, 2011)

I wrote them last week asking what happened to it...no reply.


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

Just go to archive.org and enter the site name (cannondale.com). Usually the next model year website hits late the previous year, (I went to Nov. '07 to get the info on my '08 CAAD 9).


----------

